# AuSable was good to me.



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

The AuSable gave up some fish Saturday. 22, 21.5, 20, 13, 10...lost another 20 plus, caught a pike too. The 21.5 fish was a pig, my biggest fish to date from the river. The 22 inch might also be my longest but I've been fishing for a long time so can't remember all. Great day!


----------



## crazydrake (Mar 7, 2002)

Great day. Spinners or bait?


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

All artificial.


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## crazydrake (Mar 7, 2002)

Was the water clear enough to see them chase? That's the best, when you see a 20 inch come out of a log jam and crush a rapala. Cloudy rainy days , and they'll chase a quite a distance.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

crazydrake said:


> Was the water clear enough to see them chase? That's the best, when you see a 20 inch come out of a log jam and crush a rapala. Cloudy rainy days , and they'll chase a quite a distance.


I love seeing a trout sip a dry fly but I still get a rush watching a fat brown chase a rap or spinner.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

The lower Ausable is flowing pretty dark from all the tannins in the water. I wondered if the river Browns would be darker, as well. Question answered. Nice fish - REALLY nice fishing.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Congrats, looks like a great time.


----------



## SJC (Sep 3, 2002)

beer and nuts said:


> The AuSable gave up some fish Saturday. 22, 21.5, 20, 13, 10...lost another 20 plus, caught a pike too. The 21.5 fish was a pig, my biggest fish to date from the river. The 22 inch might also be my longest but I've been fishing for a long time so can't remember all. Great day!


Looks like a couple of different strains there. Probably Wild Rose and Sturgeon. Keep at it and you are bound to get a big one.


----------



## sdean (Jul 29, 2012)

nice looking fish. Way to get them.


----------



## steve99 (Apr 30, 2015)

Stopped at a boat launch yesterday on the au sable passing through near Lewiston and caught a small trout on a sulpher, lots of rises, wish I had more then a few mins to break out the waders. Nice haul beer and nuts.


----------



## HuronBrowns (Apr 26, 2016)

Poor fish..


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

HuronBrowns said:


> Poor fish..


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

Ha ha.Look at HuronBrown's picture. It's about the same as steve99. That's why the "poor fish" comment. It's a joke. They're nearly the same size fish.


----------

